# DIY bottling tank?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Large plastic ones from Dadant. No heat. Work okay as long as you don't leave honey in it long enuf to crystalize.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Got an item number, Mark? All I see in the book for plastic is the 5-gallon size.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No. But I have seen one the size of a trash can.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> trash can.


Hmmm...


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never seen, a food grade trash can.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe something like they offer here would work: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=459&parentcatid=458


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Rubbermaid's Brute, found on the link above, are food-grade and they are sold as "trash containers". I know home winemakers use them for a cheap primary fermenter sometimes. I know Lowes carries the large ones, but who says I gotta fill up it all the way?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

The white 10 gallon Rubermaid brute garbage can with the white lid is USDA food grade then put the bottling valve in and good to go or this isn't to spendy...http://www.bee-outside.com/storagetankwithhoneygate.aspx .. or this.. https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_73&products_id=430


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

brac said:


> I've never seen, a food grade trash can.


I didn't say it was a trash can, it was the size of a trash can. 

HONEYDEW has your answer.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

This is a ten gal FG containerhttp://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=63277&catid=574

I have purchased several Items from US plastic, with no problems.

Here is the Trash can lookalike, that sqkcrk is talking about I think!
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=24999


----------



## bigdog (Dec 5, 2010)

We made ours out of a stainless steel beer keg after a party. Works great.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I need to have more keg parties!


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

When and where? I'll bring the chips! :banana:


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

Breweries get pissy when you steal their kegs. The deposit you make isn't a purchase, merely a loan agreement. It costs much more to replace a keg than the deposit price.


----------

